# Does everyone in here runs their Pellet Stoves overnight?



## katwillny (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a Breckwell P22 which I have been using for the past few winters. I usually turn it off right before we go to bed. By then the house is nice and toasty. Any objections to running the stove overnight? any concerns? Fears?


----------



## wyatt9696 (Oct 13, 2009)

i heat my house 24/7 when it's cold enough to warrant it. i've been burning wood appliances for many years while home, and not home, sleeping, etc.... never have had an reason for concern. though i will admit, the first couple times i left my stoves running when i wasn't home, took a bit getting used to. after that, no problem. if you have a good proper install, clean chimney and/or lining, you should be all set. good luck.

i few co and smoke detectors in the house also helps getting over it burning when you're asleep. imo.


----------



## Stentor (Oct 13, 2009)

Not at all. If it's a really cold night, we leave it on. That assumes basic safety, for example that your stove is clean enough, that you have a smoke and carbon monoxide alarm and so forth. But I would check with people who have your specific model of stove to be sure there are no safety problems.  Of course, you're burning pellets and may be wasting them if you don't mind the place being cooler when you get up in the morning.


----------



## drizler (Oct 13, 2009)

Ours is always on when heat is needed.   It takes a bit of getting used to but just like riding in a car you come to get more comfortable as your experience progresses.  Just get in the habit of making a quick but thorough inspection every time you leave it unattended like that and you will soon feel right at home.    The stove pretty much takes care of itself with its internal safety devices.   The things I worry about most are loose papers and ignitable fabrics, pillows ect... that can get moved around by fighting cats, careless kids ect.   I mounted a combination fire / CO detector on the wall up above mine near the ceiling so as to give plenty of warning early on if ever needed and park a 10lb fire extinguisher right behind mine as well.


----------



## travlnusa (Oct 13, 2009)

I check the stove, and then off to bed from now until the end of March.


----------



## peirhead (Oct 13, 2009)

I run mine off a thermostat that turns it down at 5:30 AM just long enough to shut down so I can dump the burn pot. Otherwise it runs 24/7 off a programmable thermostat.  Good one on the extinguisher though I'll have to get one to put near the stove...being safe means never having to say your're sorry!!


----------



## rottiman (Oct 13, 2009)

24-7 from now til probably close to easter.  Trying to keep from supporting the "SAND RATS" living in large palaces in the desert...........


----------



## Xena (Oct 13, 2009)

From Nov. to April at least, mine is on 24/7 shutting down only for cleanings.


----------



## briansol (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, the first couple times was pretty nerve wrecking.  I leave mine on 24/7 when temps warrant it.  usually nov1 -> march 15th.

Pellet stoves are pretty safe.  There's only been a handful of people who said they had problems with the pellet bin catching on fire that i've seen.  Flukes/accidents do and can happen.

That's why i went for the insert over a freestanding model.  God forbid if the thing catches on fire, at least its in my fireplace and likely won't cause any damage to my house.  But, I also work from home, so i'm close by most the day.

keep an extinguisher handy, and smoke detectors up to date, and you'll 99.999% most likely will not have an issue.
Also make sure your homeowners policy includes/notes that you have a stove.   God forbid it burns your house down, you need to make sure you're covered.   My ins. went up $3 a month by adding the stove to my policy.   A small price to pay vs losing the whole house and them not covering it.


Edit-  I see you're in Beacon.  Nice area.  I went to school up there and miss it so much this time of year (Marist).  Nothing prettier than the Hudson river banks in fall.


----------



## in-control (Oct 13, 2009)

We run ours 24/7.  The intent is to heat our house and replace the use of Oil for a forced hot water system - which it does.  I check the ash build up and pellet use daily and let the thermostat do its job.  I clean the stove per the manufacures spec. and get it serviced each season by the dealer before the season starts.  One of the reasons that we purchased a Quad. Mount Vernon was because of the safty features.  We also have carbon monoxide/diaoxide detectors on each floor of the house.  

We would not have purchase a stove if we thought that is would not be safe.  So far it has been a really smart decision.


----------



## katwillny (Oct 13, 2009)

briansol, we also love it up here in Beacon. Been up here for about 5 years and love this time of year. Beautiful colors. Moved up here from the City.


----------



## vgrund (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm with in-control on this.  I take advantage of the programmable thermostat to set back the target temperature significantly (58F) at night, but the stove remains on 24/7.  Around 5:40 AM I bump it to 71F, and so on.  It runs when it needs to within these constraints.  I expect pellets to replace a lot of LP this year.

Regarding CO: I have CO detectors on every floor and in every sleeping room, which is the gold standard.


----------



## imacman (Oct 13, 2009)

KatWill said:
			
		

> briansol, we also love it up here in Beacon. Been up here for about 5 years and love this time of year. Beautiful colors. Moved up here from the City.



Hey katwill, your "neighbor" macman here from across the Hudson in New Windsor.  I've had both stoves I've owned on a 'stat during heating season, and have NO quams about burning at night.  These stoves have many safety systems to shut them off in case of a problem.

Only other thing is making sure you have GOOD quality Carbon Monoxide detectors in the house....... one near the stove, and also a couple near bedrooms.

BTW, lived in Beacon a long time ago after getting out of college (in Chelsea Ridge).....1978-84.


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 13, 2009)

In the beginning, I was nervous about leaving the house with the stove running
or letting it run overnite unattended.  Once I got used to it, I got over it.

This year I may turn it off at nite and let the furnace take over if needed because
NG is cheaper than pellets right now...but thats another topic.


----------



## katwillny (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey there macman... thanks for your reply. I do have 5 Carbon Monoxide detectors through the house. I al so have a woodburning stove downstairs so im set with that. A good buddy of mine just moved into Chelsea Ridge a few weeks ago. Hey I see you have a Generac System. I am looking for something similar as we get constant blackouts in Beacon. How is that working for ya...?


----------



## imacman (Oct 13, 2009)

KatWill said:
			
		

> Hey there macman... thanks for your reply. I do have 5 Carbon Monoxide detectors through the house. I al so have a woodburning stove downstairs so im set with that. A good buddy of mine just moved into Chelsea Ridge a few weeks ago. Hey I see you have a Generac System. I am looking for something similar as we get constant blackouts in Beacon. How is that working for ya...?



Glad to hear about all the CO detectors....can't be too safe with that stuff.

The Generac works fine.  Powers almost the entire house, w/ the exception of the electric stove (use Microwave), and a few lights in the basement.  I run mine on Propane - 100 Gal. Tank.  When the tank is full, it should hold me for about 3-4 days at 50-60% load if needed.  Longest I ran it at one time was 2-3 years ago....power was out for about 36 hours.  Used about 1/3 tank.

Runs the heating system, and even the 25,000 btu A/C unit in the summer.  Got it at Home Despot.  Got it on sale, and opened a HD charge account and got another 10% off that.  I think it cost me about $2300 back in '04.

If you get one, don't forget, unless your an electrician, or are VERY comfortable with working in the breaker box, have a licensed electrician install the electric part.  I also made sure the town inspector checked it out & certified the install.  Don't forget to have it listed in your homeowners insurance too.


----------



## katwillny (Oct 13, 2009)

thank for the info Macman. Whats with the Pellet pig Club? lol


----------



## imacman (Oct 13, 2009)

KatWill said:
			
		

> thank for the info Macman. Whats with the Pellet pig Club? lol



LOL!  Just a funny thing that started when a forum member (eernest4) made a comment about people hoarding pellets last year....he called them "pellet pigs" (see the quote he made, in my signature...that's what started it all).

It kinda grew from that.  We have all kinds of "rules" on how to be a pellet pig.  I named eernest4 the "grand poobah", Eric from Kinsman Stoves is the "2nd high grand poobah, and I am the "treasurer"....LOL.

I guess it partly kept going, since there are times when we just get tired talking about the same things here....kinda a comic relief valve.

Now, if you REALLY want to laugh, search for posts by member "SlickPlant"....there was one post last winter w/ her that I was crying laughing.

Do a search of this site...you'll have a lot to read, and have some laughs along the way.

Pete

EDIT:  Forgot to mention...the pellet pig thing actually ended-up being mentioned on the news...guess we officially "coined a phrase"


----------



## katwillny (Oct 13, 2009)

Will do a search tonight. There are some funny folks on this forum. 
i was kinda hoping that it was an actual Pellet Society that met at the local pub and talked pellets over beer, wings and burgers. LOL. Id pledge and join. LOL. Orange County Pellet Pig Club. LOL.


----------



## imacman (Oct 13, 2009)

KatWill said:
			
		

> ....i was kinda hoping that it was an actual Pellet Society that met at the local pub and talked pellets over beer, wings and burgers. LOL. Id pledge and join. LOL. Orange County Pellet Pig Club. LOL.



Now THAT is the kind of club I want to join!!  I'm in......

You probably need to make another post to "call in" the other Orange, Dutchess, and Putnam pellet burners.


----------



## katwillny (Oct 13, 2009)

Thats a great idea. Lets do it. What better time than Pellet talking, beer and some football on a Sunday afternoon. LOL.


----------



## Mr Whitfield (Oct 13, 2009)

We run our Whitfield 24/7. We leave it on when were gone all day.These's  stove  are very safe.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 13, 2009)

I run Auto/off on a programable t-stat till it gets in the 20's. Then its Hi/lo 24/7. Be doing this for 10 years and As long as you keep it clean, There hasn't been an issue.

jay


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 13, 2009)

KatWill said:
			
		

> I have a Breckwell P22 which I have been using for the past few winters. I usually turn it off right before we go to bed. By then the house is nice and toasty. Any objections to running the stove overnight? any concerns? Fears?



I only do it when it's cold.


----------



## xbillyx (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll be running ours 24/7 until May.


----------



## mark d fellows (Oct 14, 2009)

I turn the stove on and leave it on.


----------



## katwillny (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Mark Fellows. Hey, I was just in Westminster a few weekends ago. Beautiful country up there.


----------



## Wood Nugget (Oct 14, 2009)

hey all.  I leave my stove burning 24/7 when its cold.  In my opinion, pellet stoves are safe, and proven.  I do feel the need to protect my family, if things do turn bad.  Smoke and CO2 detectors.  Also keep a fire extinguisher handy.  Here is my 2 cents.  Would you leave the gun by the door where the crooks enter, to protect yourself???  Nope.  Place a fire extinguisher at the bottom of the stairs or somewhere AWAY from the stove.  If that area is on fire in the middle of the night, you won't be able to get near a fire extinguisher if it is next to the stove.   Keep multiple extinguishers in various places so you can attack the pellet stove, kitchen stove, and anything else that may flare up.  In college, we used to "chill" beer instantly with a short blast from a CO2 extinguisher.  Think of what that would to to someones face who was trying to enter your home...


----------



## acowherd (Oct 14, 2009)

I got my stoves to use. Turn on when cold outside....turn off when hot outside :lol:


----------



## sparkydog00 (Oct 14, 2009)

KatWill said:
			
		

> I have a Breckwell P22 which I have been using for the past few winters. I usually turn it off right before we go to bed. By then the house is nice and toasty. Any objections to running the stove overnight? any concerns? Fears?



Major fear....running out of pellets during the night and having a cold house in the morning...
I run my pellet stove 24/7...when it is cold out of course...and when I am not cleaning it.


----------



## ShaneR34 (Oct 14, 2009)

I keep mine going 24/7 as well once it's cold enough.  At this time of year, will run it most of the day and off at night.

It my mind it's more efficient to run it 24/7.  Otherwise, it only has to work harder and burn that much more fuel to get where you were before you shut it down.


----------



## sydney1963 (Oct 15, 2009)

24/7 last season.  I admit I had a few restless nights with all the pellet stove noises (grinding, squeaking, bumps in the night, getting up and checking to make sure the house wasn't on fire).  This season smooth sailing and confident that it's ok.  Pellet stoves have many features that will shut down the stove if there is an overheat problem.  Try to relax.  I think once you go through a season with no issues it helps.


----------



## kobalt (Oct 15, 2009)

When the weather is cold mine runs 24/7. Even when I am away for a few days my wife feeds daily.


----------



## Johnnyguitars (Oct 15, 2009)

We have a Harman P-61 and never turn it off from about the end of Oct till Early April.  I just clean the burn pot once a week and give it a good vacume every other week.  I never give it a second thought.


----------



## Clay H (Oct 15, 2009)

I usually run  mine 24/7 but as stated above, i'll turn it off at night and let the LP furnace work a little since propane is cheaper this year than pellets.
Maybe my 2.5 ton annual pellet consumption will drop to 1 ton.


----------



## krooser (Oct 15, 2009)

I bought mine so I'd be warm 24/7... no sense in shutting it down during the coldest part of the day.


----------



## amick780 (Oct 15, 2009)

I also run mine during the night last year we ran it 24/7, this year I put in a setback thermostat, it is set to turn the stove off at 11:30pm and back on again at 3:30am the jury is still out on if will save me anything. I think it burns a bunch to heat the house back up to temp. Time will tell at the end of this year. I used 4.5 tons of pellets last year. Never worried with burning the stove at night though. Sealed combustion, many safety features, something would have to go very wrong. Probably a better chance of the coffee maker burning the house down.


----------



## Clay H (Oct 15, 2009)

amick780 said:
			
		

> I also run mine during the night last year we ran it 24/7, this year I put in a setback thermostat, it is set to turn the stove off at 11:30pm and back on again at 3:30am the jury is still out on if will save me anything. I think it burns a bunch to heat the house back up to temp. Time will tell at the end of this year. I used 4.5 tons of pellets last year. Never worried with burning the stove at night though. Sealed combustion, many safety features, something would have to go very wrong. *Probably a better chance of the coffee maker *burning the house down.



Damit! did i turn the coffee pot off when i left this mornig?!   LMAO


Agreed, these stoves are safe, clean it, turn it on and sleep warm and well.


----------



## jamesdjs (Oct 15, 2009)

mine runs 24/7 unless in the cleaning mode.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 16, 2009)

in-control said:
			
		

> We run ours 24/7.  The intent is to heat our house and replace the use of Oil for a forced hot water system - which it does.  I check the ash build up and pellet use daily and let the thermostat do its job.  I clean the stove per the manufacures spec. and get it serviced each season by the dealer before the season starts.  One of the reasons that we purchased a Quad. Mount Vernon was because of the safty features.  We also have carbon monoxide/diaoxide detectors on each floor of the house.
> 
> We would not have purchase a stove if we thought that is would not be safe.  So far it has been a really smart decision.



Same here.

I get the dealer clean out and then work it hard until April.


----------



## katwillny (Oct 16, 2009)

I guess there is no concern of fan or auger overuse from constant running?


----------



## mnkywrnch (Oct 16, 2009)

KatWill said:
			
		

> I guess there is no concern of fan or auger overuse from constant running?


That's what the stoves are designed to do,run constantly.So no,no concern.


----------



## snowman89 (Oct 21, 2009)

If you dont run your stove all night, and the furnace kicks on you now have a fire in your basement. Let them burn thats what they are for.


----------



## amick780 (Oct 21, 2009)

snowman89 said:
			
		

> If you dont run your stove all night, and the furnace kicks on you now have a fire in your basement. Let them burn thats what they are for.


haha...good point, damn furnace!!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 21, 2009)

Why not leave them on?  They are on a themostat so they won't come on if it's hot outside.  Get the smoke detector and CO2 detector just in case.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 21, 2009)

real simple;

pellet stoves are designed to be run unattended, i routinely run mine overnight and leave for work with my family sleeping. i tell this to my customers all the time ,and im serious about it. 

noone is going to field a pellet stove which cannot be trusted to operate safely unattended. that said , safety devices such as smoke detectors and CO detectors should be installed if *ANY* devices which produce a flame are employed in a dwelling. its insurance think of it this way , if you own and drive a car you feel that you are safe in your ability to drive but you still have insurance, why??? because its insurance, thats why.

if you have these devices and an solid Ul listed appliance of any make that is reputable in todays market (which all are) and you maintain it as the manufacturer prescribes, its not gonna kill you in the night. relax and let the stove do its job


----------

